# Test E with no BB



## Andro308

So I have tried every combo of BA, BB, BS, EO, GU that you could think of to eliminate any PIP or lumps. So far the best combo i have used is actually less is better. 1% BA and 5% BB thats it. 

I am convinced from research and trial and error on myself that PIP is not from high BA. I have use 1% and 5% with no difference in pain. 

Wanted to know if I were to up the BA to 2% and remove the BB completely, will this reduce or eliminate any PIP?? 

has anyone ever used test with no BB?


----------



## Andro308

I just made Test E 200mg/ml with 1%BA and 5%BB and it’s completely painless 48hrs after pinning


----------



## Jim550

Andro308 said:


> I just made Test E 200mg/ml with 1%BA and 5%BB and it’s completely painless 48hrs after pinning



I never have made it with none or even that low of bb but I do believe a lot people have issues when the bb is too high.  Might have to do some experimenting but I would think it would be easy for it to crash, especially at a higher strength like 300mg/ml.  Different compounds and esters I think would create an issue obviously, I would be surprised if you could get test cyp to hold at that. Did you add anything else besides ba/bb?


----------



## Andro308

Nope just 1%BA and 5%BB
200mg/ml
May up the BA to 2%


----------



## HUMANALIFE

*Ba*

for almost 19 years I have used 2% BA in everything and no issues at all.  I use 18% BB in most injectables and 20% in compounds like tren ace tren enan, mast p, test p, test cyp, npp,...


----------



## shreddingax

Do the BA / BB ratios change depending on the carrier oil (MCT / MIG)?


----------



## shreddingax

HUMANALIFE said:


> for almost 19 years I have used 2% BA in everything and no issues at all.  I use 18% BB in most injectables and 20% in compounds like tren ace tren enan, mast p, test p, test cyp, npp,...



I'm like you bro. 2/20% on all recipes. Tren E, Deca, Test C, Test E, and EQ alike.  I did notice that Test E gave me quite a bit more PIP than Test C. From my own years of doing this, I think that the BA/BB plays a smaller role for me in regards to PIP(I know everyone reacts different) vs the actual compound that is being brewed.  It was a nice day to jump off Test E onto Test C w/ no change in recipe but 1/4 the PIP.


----------



## panzerfaust

When I first started brewing I had Test E and only used BA , no problems , however I don't remember the %. When I got some Test C and tried the same, it crashed and then someone told me to add BB , so Yes it is possible.


----------



## anabolicraw

I read some recipes about test e, sust and tren a without BB, the BA goes up to 5%.


----------



## mazrim

Yep, for me BB is the issue with injection pain. On one forum a guy injected 1cc of straight BA just to prove the point. I rarely use bb in anything unless I am going to make Tren ace, etc. at 100mg/ml. Then I use 3%-5%.


----------



## M4jeste

HUMANALIFE said:


> for almost 19 years I have used 2% BA in everything and no issues at all.  I use 18% BB in most injectables and 20% in compounds like tren ace tren enan, mast p, test p, test cyp, npp,...



1ml / 500mg test E brewed. I used 2% BA and 18% BB. every injection is doing inflammation.
with the same recipe (2% BA and 18% BB) 1ml / 500mg EQ brewed. there is no problem. I have used GSO as oil in all of them.


----------



## Sinister9912

I would like to hear some feedback on this as well. I’ve read so many mixed opinions on BA/BB, and even carrier oil like mig840 causing the pip. 

Also have read with test e that it can have carbolic acid in it and I’m still trying to confirm how to 100% remove it correctly. I wonder if the carbolic acid may have something to do with the pip. I too am sensitive to getting pip and hate it. I’m going to play with some recipes soon and reply back with my thoughts.


----------



## Brew69420

I had 100 test e and the first batch I brewed was absolutely fine. Then some months later I brewed some more and it was pretty painful. Same ba/bb ratios and same gso. Idk if the powder sitting around longer does something to it. That was like 10 years ago. I figured it was the carbolic acid and now just go with cyp.


----------



## Sinister9912

Brew69420 said:


> I had 100 test e and the first batch I brewed was absolutely fine. Then some months later I brewed some more and it was pretty painful. Same ba/bb ratios and same gso. Idk if the powder sitting around longer does something to it. That was like 10 years ago. I figured it was the carbolic acid and now just go with cyp.



Oddly enough I’ve had a similar experience. All from the same batch of test e 300. First few bottle I had no pain. Switched to another brand for six months and when I went back to the old brand that didn’t use to give me pip, bam! All of the sudden it started to hurt like hell....maybe the carrier oil expired or something like that....


----------



## repriot

Testosterone Enanthate, Euquipoise, Deca
These raw hormones are soluable in oil alone. They need no additional solvents, but for antimicrobial puposes BA (benzyl alcohol) is used.

from basskiller website.


----------



## ToryJay

I’m 31 yr old. 500mg test e for me makes me out of control. It makes me wanna choke the chicken all day.


----------



## ToryJay

ToryJay said:


> I’m 31 yr old. 500mg test e for me makes me out of control. It makes me wanna choke the chicken all day. Bought all aas in https://120kgs.net/oral-steroids



Quality product.


----------



## KingLinc

It will crash without BB
To eliminate pip, you need to reduce the BB
We had a problem with pip at 18% BB then reduced it to 15% and it eliminated pip


----------

